

Darwin Was Wrong About Dating - zeteo
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/13/opinion/sunday/darwin-was-wrong-about-dating.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
tokenadult
This is a link-bait title, and a surprisingly poor guide to the professional
literature on the subject of evolutionary influences on human mating behavior.
First of all, "Darwinians" is the wrong category to use to name the scientists
who think about evolutionary influences on human behavior. All competent
psychologists, biologists (whether zoologists or botanists or specialists of
some other kind), medical doctors, and other scholars of human behavior are
"Darwinians" in the sense of knowing that species Homo sapiens originated by a
process of macroevolution from earlier living things.

<http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/comdesc/>

As Theodosius Dobzhansky wrote, "Nothing in biology makes sense except in the
light of evolution,"

<http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/evolution/library/10/2/l_102_01.html> and the "modern
synthesis"

<http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evosite/history/modsynth.shtml> combining
Darwinian evolution from common descent including a mechanism of natural
selection and Mendelian inheritance of discrete units of heredity is the
standard point of view among all people who have a current scientific
understanding of biology.

It is rather what is properly called "evolutionary psychology" (which at its
core

<http://www.cep.ucsb.edu/primer.html>

[http://homepage.psy.utexas.edu/homepage/group/busslab/pdffil...](http://homepage.psy.utexas.edu/homepage/group/busslab/pdffiles/evolutionary_psychology_AP_2010.pdf)

is much more recent than Darwin's thought) that is actually controversial at
the moment, with some very Darwinian biologists not liking evolutionary
psychology well at all

[http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2012/12/10/ep-the-
fundame...](http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2012/12/10/ep-the-fundamental-
failure-of-the-evolutionary-psychology-premise/)

while other biologists who are friends of those biologists like evolutionary
psychology as an attempt to explain human behavior.

[http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/12/10/is-
evolut...](http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/12/10/is-evolutionary-
psychology-worthless/)

Charles Darwin made few assertions about "dating" in the current sense and
hardly any settled assertions about human behavior, even in his book-length
treatments of the subject, but raised a lot of questions. Some of the answers
are still tentative and debated, and the overall approach of what fans call
"evolutionary psychology" is controversial, but that evolution happened and
had something to do with the current human condition is not controversial at
all among scientists.

~~~
zeteo
Looks like you just read the title, thought it must be crypto-creationist and
decided to dump in your link collection. The article is not anti-Darwinian,
it's a survey of criticisms of the "ultra-Darwinian" position on gender
differences. The criticisms come from evolutionary psychologists and such
respected biologists as Stephen Jay Gould. The title is not link-baity since
it pointedly refers to Darwin's position that men are more about "inventive
genius" and women about "greater tenderness".

------
mitch88
It turns out you can deny evolution and still get published on the New York
Times op-ed page. Dan Slater did just that, in a piece yesterday called
“Darwin Was Wrong About Dating.”

Slater–who has a new book out in which he claims that online dating, of all
things, is revolutionizing the sexual marketplace–sets out to debunk a
subspecialty known as evolutionary psychology, which seeks to explain
differences between men and women in terms of Darwin’s theory of sexual
selection.

In brief, the theory of sexual selection posits that members of each sex will
employ different evolutionary “strategies” in order to ensure that their genes
survive into future generations. Since the male makes the lesser investment in
reproduction, men are driven to favor quantity over quality. They are
especially attracted to youth and beauty because these are signs of fertility.
But one man can reproduce with many women, so that there is no evolutionary
need to be selective. The most efficient way to pass on his genetic legacy is
to have intercourse with as many women as possible.

Reproductively speaking, that’s not an option for a woman, whose potential
number of offspring is much smaller because she must endure the demands of
carrying, bearing and nurturing every child she produces. Thus it is in her
evolutionary “interest” to value quality over quantity–that is, to be
selective, choosing men who enhance her offspring’s chances of survival via
some combination of their own genetic endowment and the resources they can
contribute to the rearing of children.

It is crucial to understand that these are only metaphorical “strategies” and
that evolutionary “interests”–the interests of one’s genes–are not the same as
individual interests. Evolutionary psychology posits not that men decide to be
promiscuous and women hypergamous because they want to have as many or as
robust children as possible, but that these sexual and emotional instincts
developed because they were conducive to reproduction over many generations in
the ancestral environment.

Yet Slater claims “a new cohort of scientists have been challenging the very
existence” of such sex differences:

Take the question of promiscuity. Everyone has always assumed–and early
research had shown–that women desired fewer sexual partners over a lifetime
than men. But in 2003, two behavioral psychologists, Michele G. Alexander and
Terri D. Fisher, published the results of a study that used a “bogus
pipeline”–a fake lie detector. When asked about actual sexual partners, rather
than just theoretical desires, the participants who were not attached to the
fake lie detector displayed typical gender differences. Men reported having
had more sexual partners than women. But when participants believed that lies
about their sexual history would be revealed by the fake lie detector, gender
differences in reported sexual partners vanished. In fact, women reported
slightly more sexual partners (a mean of 4.4) than did men (a mean of 4.0).

Which proves . . . absolutely nothing. The average number of sex partners by
sex is a meaningless statistic. To illustrate why, we shall establish an
uncontroversial empirical fact and then proceed to prove, by means of pure
logic, that the average female human has more lifetime heterosexual partners
than the average male human.

The empirical fact is that more boys are born than girls. “In mammals, male
live births exceed female ones,” according to a 2002 study published in the
British Medical Journal. “In humans, the ratio of male births to total births
is expected to be 0.515.” That translates into a male-to-female ratio of just
above 1.06. Data on sex ratios at birth from the CIA World Factbook confirm
this expectation. Of 228 countries (including dependent territories like
Greenland and Puerto Rico), 226 had sex ratios at birth greater than 1. The
only exceptions were little Liechtenstein, with a ratio of exactly 1, and
negligible Nauru, a genuine outlier at 0.837. The practice of female abortion
and infanticide in China and India skews the ratio upward, but the trend is
clear in countries where such practices are unknown.

Now for the proof. If one had access to perfect information–a database that
compiled and cross-referenced the sexual history of every human being ever
born–how would one go about calculating the average number of sex partners?
One would begin by compiling a list of all unique heterosexual partnerships
(hereinafter UHPs)–that is, every couple that has had sex one or more times.
Since each such pair by definition includes one male and one female, the
aggregate number of both sex’s partners would be equal to the count of UHPs.

To calculate the average number of partners per female, you would divide the
UHP count by the total number of females. Likewise, to calculate the average
number of partners per male, you would divide the UHP count by the total
number of males. The numerators are the same; only the denominators differ.
Since there are fewer females than males, the number of partners per female is
necessarily higher than the number of partners per male.

The key to understanding this is the Hoffman-Manning Axiom: “It takes two to
tango.” A man cannot add a sex partner unless a woman also adds one. Thus an
uneven sex ratio is the only factor that can account for a difference in the
sexes’ actual average number of partners. If we assume the sex ratio is 1.06
and the average male has 4.0 sex partners, then the average female has 4.24
partners.

Lo and behold, that’s very close to Alexander and Fisher’s figure of 4.4
partners per woman. Big deal. Their study is analogous to an empirical
investigation demonstrating that 2 and 2 equal not 22, contrary to popular
belief, but somewhere in the vicinity of 4.1.

What they do seem to have demonstrated is that if earlier studies found
mathematically impossible variations in the reported number of sex partners,
it is because the survey subjects were dishonest: Either men wishfully
overreported their numbers of partners, women regretfully underreported them,
or both. That would confirm the evolutionary psychology hypothesis that men
have a greater desire than women for sexual variety.

Darwin 1, Slater 0.

Slater also purports to refute “the assumption that an enormous gap exists
between men’s and women’s attitudes toward casual sex”:

Evolutionary psychologists typically cite a classic study published in 1989.
Men and women on a college campus were approached in public and propositioned
with offers of casual sex by “confederates” who worked for the study. The
confederate would say: “I have been noticing you around campus and I find you
to be very attractive.” The confederate would then ask one of three questions:
(1) “Would you go out with me tonight?” (2) “Would you come over to my
apartment tonight?” or (3) “Would you go to bed with me tonight?”

Roughly equal numbers of men and women agreed to the date. But women were much
less likely to agree to go to the confederate’s apartment. As for going to bed
with the confederate, zero women said yes, while about 70 percent of males
agreed.

Terri Conley, a University of Michigan psychologist, thought this was baloney:

Ms. Conley found the methodology of the 1989 paper to be less than ideal. “No
one really comes up to you in the middle of the quad and asks, ‘Will you have
sex with me?’ ” she told me recently. “So there needs to be a context for it.
If you ask people what they would do in a specific situation, that’s a far
more accurate way of getting responses.” In her study, when men and women
considered offers of casual sex from famous people, or offers from close
friends whom they were told were good in bed, the gender differences in
acceptance of casual-sex proposals evaporated nearly to zero.

It’s unclear why we should think that responses to hypothetical proposals,
such as those in the Conley study, would be a better guide to actual behavior
than responses to play-acts that the experimental subjects believe to be
genuine proposals. Do words speak louder than actions in Ann Arbor?

That objection aside, the results of Conley’s study are in no way inconsistent
with those of the famous 1989 one. The latter found that men are far likelier
than women to say yes to a proposal of sex on the basis of no information
except physical appearance and a fleeting first impression. The former found
that women are as apt as men to say yes to an offer of sex with a high-status
partner, one who has proved himself either by becoming famous or by sexually
satisfying a presumably trusted common friend.

Men incline toward promiscuity, women toward hypergamy. Darwin 2, Slater 0.

Why would the New York Times, which scoffs at creationism, publish such an
intellectually slipshod attack on evolution? Because evolutionary psychology
contradicts the feminist dogma that the sexes are created equal, that all
differences between men and women (or at least those differences that
represent male dominance or superiority) are pure products of cultural
conditioning.

Feminism is the new creationism. The left loves to scoff at people who believe
that Genesis is literally true, but these days feminist beliefs are a lot more
influential.

James Taranto - <http://on.wsj.com/RVT8Sj>

